# Beetle reliability...



## BLKAutobahn (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey guys...How is the build quality and the reliability of the Beetle ? Where are Beetles made ?
Specifically, the Beetle TDI ... Does the Beetle TDI have IRS and does it have sport suspension like that of the Golf TDI ?

I am looking into getting a Beetle TDI with the premium package when it arrives at dealers this month...Thnx...John


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm happy with the build quality. I seem to be in a fortunate minority in that my car has has NO rattles or leaks. That being said it can't go unmentioned that there are Beetles that have been plagued with window leaks, trunk leaks, and rattles. Most of these issues have been officially fixed by VW, and for any small issues that arrive most of the folks here on Vortex have improvised permanent fixes.
I intentionally chose a 2.5 because I knew the car would see little mileage and know VW turbos are known for issues when they aren't ran frequently. However all the 2014's have the 1.8t or a 2.0tsi. The TDi is a proven engine, I don't think there has really been many if any issues in the Beetle application specifically.
The car does now have independent rear.
They're built in Puebla Mexico.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I haven't had many issues other then the issues I created with modding but all in all it's a solid car. It goes without saying it has some creaks and rattles here and there but all in all I haven't had Any issues outside of that.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

The only issues I encountered were the window issues (resolved by VW) and the windshield cracking. Both of which appear to be fairly common problems, at least for the initial batch of 2012s. 

I purchased my 2.5L Beetle in 2011 and drive a lot. My Beetle has over 60K and still running great, with no issues. I do keep up with the synthetic oil changes and regular maintenance. 

Now that I said that I jinxed it and something's bound to happen. :banghead:


----------



## unknown21 (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a '12 Beetle Turbo. I have issues when playing music loud, The passenger door rattles (on inside and out, had to dynomate to fix) and the back under the car rattles. I have not had a mechanical problem with the car. Bought Jan 2014 with 14k and now has 23K.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Rattle, rattle, rattle...and trunk rattle. I blame the mexico facility lol


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Rattle, rattle, rattle...and trunk rattle. I blame the mexico facility lol


Mario, 

Did you check your spare and the tow-pulls. Maybe those are what's rattling in your trunk. I have not experienced any rattle. Don't wanna go down the complaints road again though... 

I got it! BLKAutobahn, test drive it first.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> Mario,
> 
> Did you check your spare and the tow-pulls. Maybe those are what's rattling in your trunk. I have not experienced any rattle. Don't wanna go down the complaints road again though...


My trunk is empty lol, I took everything out

posted using tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> My trunk is empty lol, I took everything out
> 
> posted using tapatalk


OH. Sawwy...


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Not many miles but 18 months on our 13 and no issues, no rattles.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

You can tell it is not built to the same standard as the Golf with regard to fit and finish. However you can sometimes justify to yourself because you are driving something different than the masses. I'm not implying it should be that way, just that's my interpretation of why it's cheaper other than the fact that it is a "cheaper" car. I have a 12 Turbo and the only issues I'm having are:

1) Putting the window up it squeaks when its really hot. Primarily the passenger window, but not always just that side. It's nothing I'm going to be too concerned about as I don't want to tear apart my door and mess with the properly functioning windows as it was documented VW had issues with the 12's. Newer ones shouldn't have the window problem.

2) My trunk release isn't operating properly. I push the unlock button 2 times to unlock everything and it still won't always open. I push the trunk release button on the key fob and I hear it releasing and popping but it won't fully release the hatch. I've noticed that if I press and hold the trunk button while pulling on the VW symbol hatch latch it seems to open more frequently.

3) Slight buzzing/rattle from somewhere over near the passenger front door tweeter.

4) Thin paint. My car has just under 18k on it and the front end is awful looking with stone chips all the way through to the metal in some places.

No maintenance issues with the engine though. Hearing the whistle as I hit full boost is kinda fun. lol.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

vdubjettaman said:


> You can tell it is not built to the same standard as the Golf with regard to fit and finish. However you can sometimes justify to yourself because you are driving something different than the masses. I'm not implying it should be that way, just that's my interpretation of why it's cheaper other than the fact that it is a "cheaper" car. I have a 12 Turbo and the only issues I'm having are:
> 
> 1) Putting the window up it squeaks when its really hot. Primarily the passenger window, but not always just that side. It's nothing I'm going to be too concerned about as I don't want to tear apart my door and mess with the properly functioning windows as it was documented VW had issues with the 12's. Newer ones shouldn't have the window problem.
> 
> ...


Totally disagree. Built to the same standard or better. I'm sure there are just as many defective Golfs or whatever.


----------



## ccb_dan (Jun 2, 2014)

My wife has a 2014 1.8 convertible and it seems super solid, ZERO issues thus far. Faster than I ever imagined a 1.8 could be. Handles awesome. Just flat out a hoot to drive. Kudos to VW for a solid design.

My last VW was a 1965 split window bus so my basis for comparison might be a little outdated.


----------



## Kenderama (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a 2012 2.5 - at least for another week or so (may be switching to a Tiguan - not sure yet) and have had it for almost two years now. I've had no leaks (have sunroof too) and no rattles. The car has been absolutely reliable.

The few annoyances I've run into are:


The driver's side seat lever on the side of the seat keeps popping loose.
The frame-less windows drip water into the cab if you open the window even if the car is a little damp.
In the winter, sometimes the doors are hard to open due to the windows being frozen into the main body.

And those are just annoyances, really.


----------



## unknown21 (Aug 30, 2010)

Kenderama said:


> I have a 2012 2.5 - at least for another week or so (may be switching to a Tiguan - not sure yet) and have had it for almost two years now. I've had no leaks (have sunroof too) and no rattles. The car has been absolutely reliable.
> 
> The few annoyances I've run into are:
> 
> ...


I agree with the frame-less window drip, and the the doors are really hard to open in the winter when they freeze on you.

Also there is not much room in the backseats, its a big squish to get 4 people in there, peoples heads hit the back of the car.


----------



## Kenderama (Aug 23, 2010)

unknown21 said:


> I agree with the frame-less window drip, and the the doors are really hard to open in the winter when they freeze on you.
> 
> Also there is not much room in the backseats, its a big squish to get 4 people in there, peoples heads hit the back of the car.


Oh! And the headrests in the back seat really cut down on your rear visibility.

I've had 4 people in the car before - and the folks in the back were not comfy at all.


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

Avoid the 2012's, too many minor issues:

The well-known, finally-fixed auto-windows problem.

The gas gauge never reads correctly after filling up the tank.

The AC compressor briefly turns itself off for no reason.

The Bluetooth mic is terrible.

Various instances of poor fitment of interior panels.

And a dealership that doesn't want to fix any of it.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

